# Fedora 21 Nvidia Treiber installieren



## mr_orange (19. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

hab mir mal Fedora 21 installiert und habe eine Nvidia Graka.... konnte jemand von euch schon die Treiber installieren bzw. läuft es bei jemanden?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Dezember 2014)

Welchen Treiber willst du installieren, den von NVidia oder den OpenSource-Treiber?


----------



## mr_orange (19. Dezember 2014)

Den von Nvidia...


----------



## Jimini (20. Dezember 2014)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht?

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (23. Dezember 2014)

easyLife | Fedora software management tool 
Fügt das RPMFusion hinzu. Installiert daraus den passenden Treiber.


----------



## mr_orange (24. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

vielen Dank Jungs.
Hab den Grafikkartentreiber mit Hilfe von Nvidia's Runbefehl selbstkompiliert.

Wünsche Euch angenehme Feiertage


----------

